# One of the Big Questions of Life Re Molteni Orange



## Dr.Kildare (Oct 20, 2005)

OK Merckx gurus, I have a question for you.

I am interested in a Merckx SXM carbon frame. The factory advise they will paint the frame in almost any colour including Molteni orange with the vintage EM script on the downtube.

Now, I've always loved the Molteni colours, but have a gut feeling that it just wouldn't suit a carbon frame.

Am I being stupid, and should I 'just shut up and consume'.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I say go for it! it'll be unique.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Why not get the factory paint job done with Molteni orange paint as an homage? I'm just not a huge fan of painting over the entire bike if it's carbon, but that's just me. 

Good luck and definitely post pics of the result!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I think you could do a 3/4 Molitani Orange 1/4 bare carbon that would pay tribute to the old and the new.

BTW, If you do this let me know & I'll reimburse you for tsome orange touch up paint while they are mixing for the bike.

Len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Len*

I can get the paint at CyclArt as well. matt]

do Molteni paint and leave the stays black CF. go neo classic freaky. black CF instead of Chrome.


----------

